
A low-profile, Chinese handset maker has taken over Africa’s mobile market - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/africa/1374404/chinas-transsion-dominates-africas-phone-market-with-tecno-itel/
======
dbomhof
"Transsion’s success has hinged on a glocalization ..." a great word, this is
the first time I've read it but the connotation is obvious and I'm sure this
word will be popping up more often.

I apologize if I'm the only commenter who has never read that word before and
am now going to get trolled for my stupid comment.

